# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 9/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold fronts and winds made fishing difficult this past week. On the decent 
days, anglers did report good fishing success with the walleyes starting to 
move into their typical fall patterns. On the days angler could make it out, 
they reported good success on the Golden Highway, the rocky points of Ft. 
Totten/Cactus, Five Crows, and Foughty's Point. Anglers are also starting to 
report some good catches jigging the bridges of the Mauvee, Hwy 57, and Hwy 
20. Some nice pike are also being caught along with the walleyes in these 
areas. Perch fishing in Creel has slowed a bit as has white bass fishing. 
Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------



## nodakland (Sep 15, 2003)

I am heading to Minnewauken on a combo hunt fish trip. Figured if ducks don't cooperate becuase of nice weather, I'd get the boat in. Any suggestions, I'd be launching out of Minnewauken. Only thing I know about that area is the old sunken road. When I last lived in ND you couldn't get to Pelican lake, now I understand the road has been raised and you can get under. Also understand that some area in Pelican Lake may be good for hunting ducks. Thoughts directions???? I'll be in to see you, but if you can prime the pump I'd appreciate it.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

You can get into Pelican through Mauvais Coulee....This would be a good spot to fish also....as far as duck hunting anywhere in the flats would be good...fish the road bed from Minnewauken to Garahms Island.

keep an eye open for hunters, should be quite a few on the big lake


----------

